# wellness large breed super 5 mix



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

well i traded in my BB bag of large breed puppy food for a bag of the wellness large breed adult super 5 mix because of the recall, my puppy is 4 months old and ive read through all the forums and havent sen alot of opinions on the wellness. i was gonna wait to put him on the core until he was a little older, so i was wondering if any of you guys had tried this and your thoughts. i was also curious if the adult mix would be fine for him aas far as calcium levels etc.
first five ingredients- deboned chicken,deboned whitefish,chicken meal,oatmeal,ground peas....


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

btw calcium level is not less than 1.2%. thanks


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i used the Super 5 mix. my dog did well on it.
one day he decided he didn't want it anymore.
i forget what i switched to. i'm always switching my dogs food.
my dog gets kibble, cooked food, raw food, can food, 
fresh green veggies, fruit and
sometimes table scraps. i never fed him puppy food.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I've fed the Wellness Large Breed Puppy with great success.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

IF I were to feed kibble, this would be my pick for a pup. It hasn't yet had the recalls, and is easier to get than Orijen who(in my area) has had some distribution problems. I haven't researched Fromm, but think that would be an option as well for an older pup.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

ya the ingredients seem quite impressive and the price is about $54 for 30 lbs, i switched to quick and he had a mean case of the s#$ts but hes getting better, my trainer( who is also a nutro rep at petco) keeps trying to push nutro on me but the ingredient list is crap


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wish the better dog food brands would challenge the nutro reps with their own! Kudos to Nutro to pay for that, but I cringe everytime I go in a pet store with a rep...I just tell them I feed raw when they approach me, they don't waste their time w/ me.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

haha, ya i will try that, just bothers me because he can obviously see the ingredients himself and that its overpriced, must think im stupid or something


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

We started Ginger on Wellness puppy at 8 wks and this week at 14 wks we are switching to the Wellness large breed puppy. She eats the dry kibble with no problems.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

My dogs are on BB Wilderness. I spoke with a Blue rep. The recall was on one run of food (July). The vit d levels in the recall bags is within the 'official limits', however it is out of the limits that Blue sets on itself. I wouldn't give up on them especially if you haven't done investigation and are up to speed on just what the recall is. The sky isn't falling.


----------



## schroedes (Sep 10, 2010)

ya i know it was limited to certain formulas but still made me wonder, theyve had recalls in the past and i saw that wellness hasnt plus the ingredients were a little more impressive for almost the same price. he is on a steak brown rice diet now though, poor guy! lol


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I feed the adult super 5 mix to all of my dogs - usually the fish one. I like it and the dogs love it!


----------

